# Huge Redfish Navarre Surf



## Eddie C (Jul 17, 2016)

Huge Redfish caught on cigar Minnow, Navarre Beach


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Nice color on that red. Try not to use a gaff on them though unless its a slot and you gonna eat him... Congrats and welcome aboard! Fixed that pic fer ya too!


----------

